# 2mg too much of Climaval



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm currently on my first round of FET treatment. I've been taking buserelin  for the last 3 weeks and since my scan last week I've now started on Climaval 2mg tablets 4 times a day. I know you wouldn't think this was a hard task but I think from counting my packet of tablets I've taken 1 too many on one day. I haven't felt any differently and I thought I'd only taken what was needed, but I must have - my memory and moods have been all over this time round.  

I'm really worried if I have taken it I will have ruined my chances. I can't understand though as I have an alarm set on my phone to remind me when to take them so unless if took one out & forgot!! 

Has anyone else ever done this?


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Dont worry - some women are on up to 6x2mg tablets a day depending on clinic and response. Taking an extra one wont affect your chances.
Good luck

x x


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for that, I really don't know where my head is at the moment & this has stressed me out even more. Your reply has helped me loads, thank you. x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

You're welcome. 

X x


----------



## jules35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi gemc just read your post. I hope you are ok and not too stressed now. I can relate im going through FET and had three weeks of DR and now on 2nd week of HRT patches. I started bleeding a little last week and thought I was starting loose my lining instead of building it up! Ahhh Spoke to the hospital and they said I should be fine .So I hope you are better and lots of


----------



## gemc (Jan 3, 2013)

Good news from the hosptial - I had my scan on Friday and I'm 16.5mm, triple line, so been given the green light for FET on Wednesday (as long as they thaw ok on Tuesday). Got my fingers crossed everything works this time round.

Glad you spoke to the hospital and everythings ok. x


----------

